# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Khoảnh khắc bé thơ ngộ nghĩnh

## tranglee899

*Khiếp vía với 'sinh vật lạ', hãi hùng nhìn thấy người đàn ông trần truồng hay thử làm khủng bố là những hình ảnh đầy ngộ nghĩnh của các bé.*  
   
 
   Búp bê "sinh vật lạ" khiến bé con hết vía
  
 
   Loài cá nào mà lạ vậy?

   
   Buồn ngủ không chịu đựng được nữa

   
   Phù thủy cưỡi chối sao mà xinh bằng mình?

   

   
   Cái gì đáng sợ vậy?

   

   
   Một công đôi ba việc.

   
   Sợ gì police

   
   "Mẹ ơi! Cứu con".
  
 
Tuyệt vời tòa thiên nhiên.

   
   Chúng mình cùng vượt rào.

   

   

   
   Hãi hùng vì màn chào hỏi "liếm láp".

   
   Thử làm khủng bố.   ​


 ​​  * Theo BĐVN*  ​

----------

